
RFC for the 7XX Range of HTTP Status codes - Developer Errors - BerislavLopac
https://github.com/joho/7XX-rfc
======
quarterto
Previously: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3497866> "794 - Someone let
PG near a REPL" is new though.

------
mberning
Repost of a repost and still not funny

